# CPC-A seeking coding job in central Florida



## mabird33 (May 4, 2009)

My name is Matthew Bird.  I live in Lakeland Florida.  I passed the CPC exam on April 18, 2009.   My coding education includes medical billing 1 and CPT coding at Macomb Community College in Michigan.  I worked as a medical benefit analyst for 6 months at NGS American.  My work at NGS American included processing claims, answering participant and provider questions, and transferring ICD-9 and CPT codes into internal codes.  I left NGS American in 2005 in hopes of finding a coding job.  The Michigan economy hasn't been kind these last few years.   The majority of my work experiences are in education.   I have a willingness and appetite to learn about coding.  I want to apply my knowledge and make a positive impact.

Please send resume requests to mabird26@yahoo.com.

Thank You,

Matthew Bird, CPC-A


----------



## kshell73 (May 5, 2009)

*hi*

hey I passed that day too- Melbourne FL right ?  congrats and good luck-- now the hard part begins....

KIm Shellenback, CPC


----------

